# Hi from newbie!



## bignews (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Just came across the site by accident as I am doing some research for a new job in Spain.

I am to be editor of a new English language weekly newspaper in the Alicante area and in spite of having been here for almost 10 years this is my first time on a site like this one and I have to say....it´s fascinating stuff!

I hope to be able to get to know you all better as I get the hang of how it all works, meanwhile Keep it coming everyone, 

Best regards,
Ed.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bignews said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just came across the site by accident as I am doing some research for a new job in Spain.
> 
> ...


Be prepared for the deluge of "Gissusajob mate" posts to follow.
Me included if you should be interested in the way things look from the capital!

Things are getting a little heated over in the tapas bar, but apart from being an opinionated bunch we're usually fairly friendly.

I'm sure you'll be able to help people out with some useful advice and ideas after living here for 10 years.

Enjoy the forum


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Great news. Yes we know almost everything on here, except why baked beens can be eaten whether you are left or right handed. You need to know anything just ask!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Great news. Yes we know almost everything on here, except why baked beens can be eaten whether you are left or right handed. You need to know anything just ask!!


I can't eat baked beans.....

I'm right handed..........................


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

In life, and in general, you find oddities. My OH is convinced I'm one so welcome to the ranks Xabiachica


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> In life, and in general, you find oddities. My OH is convinced I'm one so welcome to the ranks Xabiachica


yes, I know I'm not the only oddity

one of my daughters has exactly the same taste food-wise as my OH

the other, the same as me............so two oddities in one family


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I once read that two oddities make a normal but you have to choose who it is.. Oh, no I didn't read it, it was on TV, Shooting Stars


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bignews said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just came across the site by accident as I am doing some research for a new job in Spain.
> 
> ...


I didn't welcome you properly - so welcome

I see you found while doing research for your job


just thought I'd mention that using _the forum_ for research would be against the rules - as would advertising this new publication - and I'm sure you wouldn't want to be breaking any rules...........


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Looks like we are neighbours. We live in Venta Lanuza and are often in Villajoyosa, expats (formerly Bookers), Iceland in Finestrat etc.


----------

